# Doctors' Opinions



## Rich Koster (Sep 8, 2009)

Doctors' Opinions of Universal Health Care:
When a panel of doctors was asked their opinion, here's what they had to say:

The Allergists voted to scratch it, and the Dermatologists advised not to make any rash moves.

The Gastroenterologists had sort of a gut feeling about it, but the Neurologists thought the Administration had a lot of nerve, and the Obstetricians felt they were all laboring under a misconception.

The Ophthalmologists considered the idea shortsighted.

The Pathologists yelled, 'Over my dead body!' while the Pediatricians said, 'Oh, Grow up!'

The Psychiatrists thought the whole idea was madness.

The Radiologists could see right through it.

The Surgeons decided the plan just didn't cut it.

The Internists thought it was a bitter pill to swallow.

The Plastic Surgeons said, 'This puts a whole new face on the matter.'

The Podiatrists thought it was a step forward, and the Anesthesiologists thought the whole idea was a gas, but the Urologists felt the scheme wouldn't hold water.

The Cardiologists didn't have the heart to say no.

Finally, the Proctologists calmed everyone down, promising it would all turn out fine in the end.


----------



## christiana (Sep 8, 2009)

I'm quite sure the orthopedist declared, 'Oh give me a break'!!


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 8, 2009)

Hahaha! Good one!


----------



## Berean (Sep 8, 2009)




----------

